# Brown Algae (56k warning)



## thadius65 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have the following algae on most of my plants. It comes of easily, but comes back quickly. Any help in identifying would be appreciated:



















Even on the moss:









Thanks for the help.

Ted


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like Diatom algea. You can check out the Algae Finder for more info (but no pics yet) on Diatom and other types of algae.


----------

